# PACKERS or STEELERS



## FM William Burns (Jan 27, 2011)

Regardless, it's just nice seeing old school outdoor teams in it again and like the old AFL v. NFL


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Jan 27, 2011)

Packers all the way.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 27, 2011)

Packers! I gotta go with the underdog!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 27, 2011)

Looking forward to a good game and the *Pack* is playing great. You all are helping my odds for non-scientific betting


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 27, 2011)

Born in Pittsburgh but my daughters bother-inlaw plays for Greenbay. So to keep peace in the family I will root for the packers and not tell the relatives back in Pittsburgh


----------



## FredK (Jan 27, 2011)

I really don't care.  Stock market not going to rise or fall depending on who wins.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I will be eating some Michigan deer and watching the PA team win!

FM: I saved have of it for the big game. The play offs were somewhat sad!


----------



## Alias (Jan 27, 2011)

The Pack is Back!  :cheers

Go Arron Rogers, the QB from Red Bluff, CA!

Course they are my second choice, they beat my first choice in the playoffs.  :wink:

Sue, Da Bears................


----------



## fatboy (Jan 27, 2011)

This will probably get more replies than my forum naming poll.........


----------



## docgj (Jan 27, 2011)

Early polls are giving the Packers the edge. I have been a Steeler fan since the early 70's. They love being played as the underdog.

GO STEELERS!


----------



## pwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Alias said:
			
		

> The Pack is Back! :cheersGo Arron Rogers, the QB from Red Bluff, CA!
> 
> Course they are my second choice, they beat my first choice in the playoffs. :wink:
> 
> Sue, Da Bears................


local  boy does good in green bay. Aaron played for and went to butte college, my alma mater.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 27, 2011)

Packers because they are owned by regular people not some small group of greedy rich bastards who threaten to move every five years in order to get the tax payers to build a new stadium.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 27, 2011)

Rjj,

Glad your still alive and have some left. I was worried about the shipping    I'll have more for March Maddness.

The winning team will be wearing gold


----------



## RJJ (Jan 28, 2011)

NOVA is blue and white! Did they change their uniforms?


----------



## rktect 1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Steelers to win it.


----------



## mmmarvel (Jan 28, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> This will probably get more replies than my forum naming poll.........


Of course it will, the real question is ... are you REALLY surprised by that????


----------



## mmmarvel (Jan 28, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Regardless, it's just nice seeing old school outdoor teams in it again and like the old AFL v. NFL


Yeah, played at an indoor stadium (basically) ... is there some sort of irony there???


----------



## Forest (Jan 28, 2011)

Living in Pa. I going with the steelers.From the looks of this

 thread they need a little help.


----------



## cda (Jan 28, 2011)

GO COWBOYS

Oh wait that is next year

Again


----------



## RJJ (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe the year after!


----------



## High Desert (Jan 28, 2011)

Colts all the way. Wait that's next year when the Super Bowl will be in Indy.


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 28, 2011)

Go Steelers!

.


----------



## texas transplant (Jan 31, 2011)

It would have been cool for these to old school teams to be playing the game at an old school stadium instead of in "Jerry World", I kind of miss the old days I guess.   Does that mean I am getting old?  Packers and Steelers, this could have been a game from the 60's


----------



## Alias (Jan 31, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> local boy does good in green bay. Aaron played for and went to butte college, my alma mater.


Butte college is my alma mater also, another reason to root for Aaron!

Sue, go Packers!


----------



## Alias (Jan 31, 2011)

texas transplant said:
			
		

> It would have been cool for these to old school teams to be playing the game at an old school stadium instead of in "Jerry World", I kind of miss the old days I guess. Does that mean I am getting old? Packers and Steelers, this could have been a game from the 60's


TT -

Nah, I think it would be great also. Lived in Green Bay for a year, nothing like winter in the north country.  :cheers

Sue, where the west still lives.........


----------



## jim baird (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheerleaders will get the most cheers.


----------



## ewenme (Jan 31, 2011)

Yinz gotta know its dah Steelers gonna win! GO STEELERS!


----------



## texas transplant (Jan 31, 2011)

Alias said:
			
		

> TT -Nah, I think it would be great also. Lived in Green Bay for a year, nothing like winter in the north country.  :cheers
> 
> Sue, where the west still lives.........


Sue,

Spent a lot of years in the cold midwest myself.   But you have to admit, we saw some great games when they played in the snow.

Most vivid memory though (although I don't remember the game), they plowed the field, then used flamethrowers to thaw it and heilcopters sitting on the field to try and dry it because the natural turf was frozen harder than concrete.

But I also remember getting frost bit a few times in the good old days.  And it didn't seem to matter how much anti-freeze we consumed.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Jan 31, 2011)

Every Red Blooded American should jump in line to support the Green Bay Packers! The Packers defeated the Chicago Bears on Sunday afternoon thus earning them the opportunity to go to the Super Bowl. By doing so, they saved the Hard-Working, Red Blooded, Taxpaying Americans literally several million dollars of tax money. How you say? Simple... we were told that if the Chicago Bears had won that President Obama (and probably his family) would be attending the Super Bowl to cheer on his hometown team. Since the Bears lost...the President won't be attending. The money saved from not using Air Force 1, the limousines, all the additional security, and let's not forget Michelle Obama's entourage, is literally several million dollars! Therefore every American should cheer on the Green Bay Packers at the Super Bowl to show them our gratitude. Oh...and let's not forget to thank Chicago Bear's Quarterback Jay Cutler for his role in the Packer's success! With that said...everyone should cheer for America's team...the Green Bay Packers!

ps. I borrowed this from another web site.

GPE


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 31, 2011)

Pittsburgh Steelers...


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 2, 2011)

GPE,

That sells it for me...wish me luck....my wife might not let me back home (out of town for Super Sunday).  The site has spoken and just like the Packers, we own this poll so all winnings should be distributed evenly...right


----------



## georgia plans exam (Feb 3, 2011)

FM,

Agreed. Packers all the way.

Speaking of wives, my wife is from Louisiana and I am originally from Indiana so, we had a really good time watching last years game. I had to eat some serious humble pie.

GPE


----------



## Jobsaver (Feb 3, 2011)

Who's running the pool?


----------



## brudgers (Feb 3, 2011)

georgia plans exam said:
			
		

> ps. I borrowed this from another web site.


No kidding?


----------



## georgia plans exam (Feb 3, 2011)

Nope. Not kidding at all.

GPE


----------



## cda (Feb 4, 2011)

Hope you all enjoy the "snowerbowl" Sunday In " ARLINGTON TEXAS"

If we have electricity

http://blogs.star-telegram.com/cowboys_stadium/2011/02/dallas-requests-exemption-from-rolling-blackouts-arlington-says-it-wont.html


----------



## jpranch (Feb 4, 2011)

I love super bowl Sunday. Don't make a tinkers darn who is there. That is unless is is the BALTIMORE COLTS! Sorry, just can't let go of the past. It will be good regardless. Lots of adult beverges and good food! Hopefully a good game. We will have mountain loin steaks & chicken wings. Have a recipe for the lion. I'll let you know.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 5, 2011)

Mountain Lion......must say never had that but would love to try it.  Wonder if it's like the "cat" served back in the day in some ethnic restaurants  

Looking forward to a good game between some historic organizations.  Enjoy the game and commercials all!


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2011)

Someone has retirement in the bag

But GREAT call!!!!

Two hours before kickoff, Cowboys Stadium wasn't ready for its possibly record crowd.

As the Green Bay Packers and Pittsburgh Steelers were warming up on the field, workers were still installing temporary seats in the top level of the stadium's west end.

At least 200 Super Bowl ticket holders were standing in a long line in the Party Pass area of Cowboys Stadium Sunday afternoon after being informed by NFL officials that their seats are not yet installed.

"We're in line, but the line isn't moving so I'm not really hopeful," said John Dostart, of Des Moines, Iowa. "I can't tell you how frustrated we are. You can only yell so much and then you get to a level of anger that you don't yell anymore."

Dostart said the displaced ticket holders have been given a form by the NFL guaranteeing them three times the $600 face value if they are not seated. The NFL is telling the displaced fans they still hope to seat them before kickoff.

"I don't know how to feel about that," Dostart said of the potential refund. "We came here to see the game and $1,800 might cover our airfare and hotels."

John Hoffer, from Farmington, Conn., said fans are getting madder by the moment.

"The worst part is the lack of communication," he said. "There's nobody here with a bullhorn giving us updates. There are no bathrooms, they told us we'd get food vouchers, but so far nothing."

About 4 p.m., Hoffer said the angry fans were let into the stadium without instructions about where to go or the status of their seats.

"We're going to walk up there and see if they're ready," he said. "People are really frustrated. I hope those seats are there."

The NFL has released two statements on the situation, the latest of which reads:

"Incomplete installation of temporary seats in a limited number of sections made the seats unusable.

"Approximately 850 fans with tickets in sections 205A, 215A, 230A, and 240A were affected and were relocated to similar or better seats.

"Four hundred (400) fans in sections 425A and 430A were not able to be accommodated with seats inside the stadium. These fans will each receive a refund of triple the cost of the face value of their ticket. The face value of these tickets are $900.

"The safety of fans attending the Super Bowl was paramount in making the decision and the NFL, Dallas Cowboys and City of Arlington officials are in agreement with the resolution.

"We regret the situation and inconvenience that it may have caused. We will conduct a full review of this matter."

This is the latest black eye for the hosts following a week of problems caused by rare severe winter weather. They were hoping flawless game-day logistics would wipe out some of the complaints.

At least the weather was better — blue skies with temperatures in the low 50s.

Cowboys owner Jerry Jones was counting on a crowd of more than 105,000, including stadium workers and media, and fans who bought standing room tickets for plazas outside the stadium.

http://www.dallasnews.com/incoming/20110206-fans-displaced-as-temporary-seats-not-ready-nfl-to-offer-triple-refunds-.ece


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 6, 2011)

I read a blurb in the first half that the FM booted around 400 people out because of over capacity.  Hope it wasn't these poor people since that would really add to the fustration.  Did win the 2nd half square though so I'm happy.


----------



## AegisFPE (Feb 7, 2011)

From a story linked in the thread referenced below, it sounds like the stadium was designed for the additional capacity and that the challenge with the temporary seating was structural in nature.

This topic has been opened in another thread:Fire-Marshal-1-NFL-0-Fans-1250.


----------

